# Priority Livery Facilities



## daisyprincess (2 November 2014)

Me and a friend are looking into opening a top class livery yard so just doing some market research. Would be very grateful for your input!

What facilities would you love to have at your dream livery yard?
What kind of livery would you want?
What is the maximum you would be willing to pay on your dream yard with all facilities for full/part/diy livery?

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## eahotson (3 November 2014)

Good turnout not single though.Small groups.Outdoor stable (horse has COPD).Decent indoor and outdoor school.You did say dream? Knowledgeable staff.Oportunity to have horse exercised by reasonably competent rider.Able to have own instructor.Pay about 500 to 550 a month? Would compromise on schools, one would do but with a decent surface.


----------



## Honey08 (3 November 2014)

Good turnout.  Not individual but not huge groups. Decent grass and sized fields.  Good hacking, not main roads.  Easily reachable in bad weather.  Nice roomy stables.  Outside.  Some storage.  Nice school.  Indoor a bonus. We'll run by experienced people. Possibility of exercise. If it had all of the above, for  full/part (non ridden) livery about £100pw.  If full/part livery is want decent beds, I can't stand bits of shavings on rubber or half beds and half mats.

DIY perhaps £35/wk


----------



## Chirmapops (3 November 2014)

A horse walker for winter please! Used to have one at the old yard and it was an absolute godsend being able to pop the horse on for an hour while I did my jobs - really miss it.


----------



## dollymix (3 November 2014)

Priority for me is a decent school (with lights and jumps), good hacking (ie not hours of road work before getting off road, and not on a busy road), good turnout, ideally in small groups. Prefer outdoor stables. Secure tack room and tea/brew room is nice. 

Wish list would include;
Hot water
Wash room with heaters
Rug racks
Horse walker
Individual tack lockers
All-weather riding track
Indoor school
Knowledgable but non-interfering YO
Option for year round turn out 

I could go on and on


----------



## Honey08 (3 November 2014)

Honey08 said:



			Good turnout.  Not individual but not huge groups. Decent grass and sized fields.  Good hacking, not main roads.  Easily reachable in bad weather.  Nice roomy stables.  Outside.  Some storage.  Nice school.  Indoor a bonus. We'll run by experienced people. Possibility of exercise. If it had all of the above, for  full/part (non ridden) livery about £100pw.  If full/part livery is want decent beds, I can't stand bits of shavings on rubber or half beds and half mats.

DIY perhaps £35/wk
		
Click to expand...

To add to this, I have my own yard, and the one luxury I have is a decent sized hardstanding for winter turnout.  Miles better than a horse walker for when you're wanting to put them somewhere while mucking out and worth it's weight in gold during bad weather or for starvation/keeping a lame/sick horse on a smaller level area.  A solarium and shower is next on my wish list.


----------



## donnerprinz (30 December 2014)

All year turnout in two's or single if required, paddocks to have horse friendly fencing and good grazing. Fields to be weed free and raked rolled a few times a year.
American type barn with stables 12x12 and 14x14 for the larger sports horse. 1 quarantine box on site in case it's needed. Solarium , shower, tack up area, feed room, secure tack room. 20x60 wax surface outdoor and in a perfect world a 20x40 wax surface indoor. Riding mirrors. Good farrier and dentist. Worming routines. Good routines that can be flexible to people's and horses needs. 
&#128515;Basically a yard like they have in Germany or holland ! 
£125 for full livery a week


----------



## TamaraScoo (2 January 2015)

For me perfect would be..

ROUTINE!
Indoor and outdoor schools
Large stables (American barn or Large overhangs if outside)
Wash area/Solarium
Small same sex turnout
Somewhere for them to have a mooch in winter, dosent have to be grass turn out but just somewhere to get fresh air and stretch thier legs
Personal tackroom
Brew room
Knowledgeable staff


----------

